# Thunderbird Launchers



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you here has used a Thunderbird Launcher much. I have heard they throw marks like missles and that the dogs can not see them at long distiances.

Danny


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*t birds*

I have 2 8 shooters and I don't find this problem, actually my BB's seemed to launch faster. The T-birds SOUND like a missle launch however.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We use 8 shooters for young dogs,so the marks are fairly close.Ive had them a couple of months now,and they are much more dependable than the Max 5000.However the bumpers either fall off the unit,by the back pressure of others launching....or....they are too tight using the heating up and egg shaping,as recommended by Etch Mark.Its REALLY hard to egg shape them just right.Also...when you need to help out a youngster by popping another bumper,it makes a tone while its loading,which gets the pups attention,and they run over to the tone,where its too close to the pup to shoot off another bumper.Im giong to call them to see if that tone can be disabled.Its a warning tone that the unit is mixing gas and air.....but I cant hear it anyway from a distance!.


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

So Jay, do you like them and would you recommended them.

Danny


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

I have 3- 4 shooters with Dogtra electronics and never had a problem, great sound and perfect launches, on the bottom of the TB's there is a lever to adjust the height of the launch, I had bumpers boys at first and had nothing but problems from the getgo!
I would highly recommend them!!


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Streamers and bird wings will really help the dog's see the bumpers at 200-300 yards. I have used the TB's at the Etch-marc owners place and they worked great, not free to buy, and alittle bulky, but really nice! I persoally would go with the TB's for the sake of the Dogtra electronics and the option to use them on wingers and other equiptment like flush boxes if the need arises.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Jury out*

So far they are Ok.....Ill tell you in six months if I would recommend them.A bunch of people got the Max 5000 when I got mine,but they turned out to be a disaster.I really believe the TB are going to be more reliable.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

We have a Thunderbird......so far MUCH better than the Max we had.

We have tied pieces of foam to the bumpers to weight them down a bit so they don't fly so far....along with
Streamers for better visability.

It's best used as a go-bird or short gun....our dogs don't seem to connect with it when it gets out to far in the field.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I have two I have been using fairly regularly now.

My young dog really likes them. I took the streamers off so I don't have to worry about playing with the bumper. I usually shoot six bumpers alternating stations in a session to wear her out a little.

One of them actually had a problem with the wiring connecting the battery pack. It was correctly diagnosed by Etch Marc, and fixed by my Uncle Carl for $0. 

Later on I plan on using ZingerWingers and birds for the most part.

When using it as a manual shotgun similator I have had problems. The timing gets off with the machinery. Maybe I am doing something wrong, and need to read the instructions.

I like mine. I have the 4 shooters. By the fourth shot, the last bumper can start to fall off, but they are getting the job done.


----------

